# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  электронное чтение. содержание? Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gx

## megadat

к сожалению прикрепить файл, согласно правилам не имею возможности.
сегодня мне сообщили, что чудная книжка Олега Зайцева распространяется в электронном виде, да ещё и с вирусом.
при попытке скачать отсюда wmate.ru/ebooks/book436.html а именно с рапиды файл - книжку, мой касперский естественно покалечил файл. вот что писал
удалено: троянская программа Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gx    Файл: D:\название папки \rootkits_spyware_adware_keyloggers_backdoors_obna  ruzhenie_i_zaschita_cd.rar.part/res\SOURCE\RootKit\rkkm1\Release\rkdrv.sys

возможно это детектит на расковырянный диск, а там или примеры какие-то, или я не знаю. или он реагирует на названия внутри? но крики стояли очень долго. упёрся касперский в эту папку, детектит, предлагает удалить, удаляю, а он снова...и так пока я его не отключила и потом вручную не зачистила все.в общем книжка касперскому очень не понравилась.  извините, что не по правилам,  но все равно интересно, касперский так вопил мне по кругу на содержание книжки, или все - таки там что-то не то?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MedvedD

Да, именно на содержание. Пример вируса.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да, именно на содержание. Пример вируса.


Там примеры не опасные, но тем не менее это не безобидный пример и их детект вполне оправдан - я сам посылал их образцы для включения в базы  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Не только на книгу Олега так же может и на книжку Хоглунда ругатся и другие книги где есть примеры.... ведь ругается же он на EICAR  казалось бы на что ругаться в текстовом файлике всего лишь на это 

X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*

Дык почему на книжку не поругаться  :Wink:

----------


## megadat

ну я так и думала, что реакция на примеры ) спасибо, что ответили.
если там находятся "живые" не опасные примеры, то книга должна быть очень интересная и познавательная. попытаюсь добыть оригинал, а не электронный скан и расковырянный диск.



> Книга предназначена для системных администраторов, специалистов по защите информации, студентов вузов и опытных пользователей.


 когда как неопытным пользователям остается только пугаться реакций ихнего антивирусного ПО))) 



> ведь ругается же он на EICAR казалось бы на что ругаться


 а ведь ругается потому что многие АП детектят этот симулятор, дабы потешить пользователей, поэтому  для тестов он хорош. и EICAR всем известный тестовик,  а вот в книжке намного должно быть интересней.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Если ходить и искать по магазинам не охото... а если еще и учесть что книга Олега достаточно ограниченным тиражем выпускалась то в розничной торговле врятли найдете. Я в этом магазинчике себе ее заказывал
Олег Зайцев : "Rootkits, SpyWare/AdWare, Keyloggers & BackDoors. Обнаружение и защита" (+ CD-ROM)
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2811431/

Есть множество инет магазинов прошу не счесть мой пост рекламой Озон!

----------

